# Three tools for making slingshots



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You get three hand tools in your shop, what are they? *sandpaper and bench vise included with your shop, and a full beer fridge of Natty Light. no water. Working from raw timber, nothing dimensional
coping saw with blades
4 in 1
big disston hand saw
a planer would be extremely useful as well, but i just can't fit it in there


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

1. Coping saw.
2. Gent's saw.
3. I think the two above would do it really.... Maybe a drill? Or a penknife? Don't need them though









Eddie


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Coping saw
Half round rasp
'Sandfly' from the Two Terrys


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I can make slingshots appear in my mail box with the internet as my only tool..

Naa, but really I made one from angle iron, 2 eye bolts and one really long bolt for a handle.
Tools,
Hack saw
drill
wrenches (7/16)

and the result, one really ugly but useable slingshot.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

1. a carving knife
2. a power jigsaw or any saw for that matter
3. some rasps

Hm, if that is all that is really needed, why is my workshop so full of crap?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

bandsaw
drill press
files/rasps


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cervantes said:


> I can make slingshots appear in my mail box with the internet as my only tool..


Awesome response !


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

1. Carving knife
2. Half rounded rasp
3. Linseed oil


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mora knife
4-in-hand rasp/file
Piece of broken glass


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

For me, Bandsaw, Dremel, Belt sander.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

pop shot said:


> You get three hand tools in your shop, what are they?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NATHAN! NATHAN! NATHAN!





















Flatband


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

band saw
rasp
sander


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Half round Rasp
small saw
drill of some form

I think i would mostly be making naturals, so thats all i would really need. I always have a knife in my pocket anyways so thats a bonus for me


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Drill press
Drum sander
Band Saw

And a knife in my pocket

Bill


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

pop shot said:


> You get three hand tools


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> You get three hand tools


[/quote]

Carving knife
Coping saw
Rasps/files

or

Handheld belt sander
Handheld drill
Hand held carving knife


----------

